# Hintergrund Musik stumm schalten



## stephenkohnemann (21. September 2003)

Hi, möchte meine Hintergrundmusik mithilfe von einem button stumm schalten können, wär nett wenn ihr mir hier nen html text schreiben könnt damit ich dieses habe.

MfG Stephen


----------



## rootssw (21. September 2003)

Also, so wie ich das sehe, willst du Musik, die über <Body BGSound="Sound.wav"> eingebunden wird, zwar weiter laufen lassen, aber dafür sorgen, dass der User diese Musik nicht mehr hört?!

Wie willst du dass denn machen?!
Auf diese Art dürfte das wohl kaum möglich sein!
Das könntest du ja mal mittels CSS probieren, ob das vom Browser interpretiert wird, ist aber eine andere Frage.

Schau dir dazu mal folgende Seite an:

http://selfhtml.teamone.de/css/eigenschaften/sprachausgabe.htm


----------



## stephenkohnemann (21. September 2003)

ich habe mir mit frontpage hintergrund musik eingebunden, und ich möchte jetzt das die besucher dieser seite nach belieben die musik aus oder stumm schalten können


----------



## rootssw (21. September 2003)

Das Problem mit FrontPage ist, dass es den Hintergrund-Sound nur über BGSound einbinden (dass funktioniert dann mit Netscape nicht). Also wie gesagt, guck dir mal den Link an, oder du müsstest das über einen <Object> oder der gleichen -Tag einbinden um eine Schaltfläche für "Stop" definieren zu können.
Aber so wie du das da unten schreibst, hört es sich an, als würdest du einen fertigen Code brauchen, weil du dich evtl. in HTML (bzw. JavaScript) nicht ausreichend auskennst?!


----------



## rootssw (22. September 2003)

Wenn du dein Vorhaben aber mit dem Tag <Embed> realisierst, kann man ja auf die Funktionen "Play" und "Stop" zugreifen und dadurch erreichen, dass die Musik nicht weiter gespielt wird.


----------

